
Show HN: Aggregated investing chatter from WallStreetBets and 4chan daily - cdiamand
https://topstonks.com
======
cdiamand
Hello!

TopStonks is an (almost) daily newsletter covering investment chatter from the
underbelly of the internet. We're covering /r/Wallstreetbets and will be
moving on to 4chan and a few other places soon.

We send out a daily data aggregate email: [https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/?u=e76e1ccea54b04a06ccb22c9...](https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/?u=e76e1ccea54b04a06ccb22c93&id=eee67137b2)

And a longer, more humorous analysis on Tuesdays and Fridays:
[https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/?u=e76e1ccea54b04a06ccb22c9...](https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/?u=e76e1ccea54b04a06ccb22c93&id=f92f222dc3)

I'd love to hear your thoughts and suggestions for improvement!

~~~
jermaustin1
I tried to do a weekly humorous stock market analysis podcast about 2 years
ago. I wrote and recorded a couple of episodes, but it was hard to do it
consistently. I wanted to get the feel of the podcast down before I started
publishing them, but I only ever ended up recording a couple demo episodes and
sending them out to friends to listen to.

Here is the first demo - Episode 1 (2018-04-06) "The 5 Ts of the
Econopacalypse":
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2u6iatk39b2hpnh/E1.2018-04-06.mp3?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2u6iatk39b2hpnh/E1.2018-04-06.mp3?dl=0)

~~~
cdiamand
Haha this is great! You should reboot this. We've talked about doing something
outside of email, maybe a podcast or livestream or something.

------
dataanalyst1
cool, great idea

~~~
cdiamand
Thank you! It's been a lot of fun to work on so far.

Let me know if you see something you'd like us to cover :)

